

Infiniverse - dgellow
http://play.infiniverse-game.com/

======
personjerry
Ok from the info in this thread and my own gameplay I've made this short
guide:

Press [F1] to see the explanation of the controls in game. Most controls have
an "energy cost". Energy is required to do anything.

[Arrow keys] to move, hold [Shift] to move several tiles at a time. Press
[Enter] to descend in to the local area you are on (if possible). [Backspace]
to go back out. The furthest you can "zoom out" is the super-galactic view
(where you can clearly see the spiral shape), the closest is the planetary
view (where you see 'o' for rocks).

You can press [Tab] to "scan" for objects. This is most useful in a planetary
system, as it will show you where planets and space stations are. It is also
useful for the super-solar view, where it will tell you the closest npc ships
are. You can press [S] to toggle scan mode, but that isn't actually useful.

You can launch [M]issiles after scanning in a view. This lets you combat npc
ships. You'll need a few to take them down.

With the [E]nergy Converter you can convert certain resources directly into
energy. With the Mass [F]abricator you can create certain tools from energy.

You can [D]eploy a navbeacon, which basically creates a checkpoint you can
teleport to. Press [G] and select a navbeacon to teleport to it.

For controls with a "Choose BLAH" you can press the control again and it will
close the menu.

Interaction with space stations is: you step on the + or -, press [Space Bar]
to do the corresponding trade (+ is buy, - is sell). I haven't found a way to
interact with merchant ships yet (other than to blow them up).

The idea of the game is to explore the universe and get resources. On certain
planets when you descend low enough you'll find resources which you can step
on and press [Space Bar] to pick up. They go into your cargo, and you can sell
it or convert it to energy. There are upgrades you can get for your ship to
help your journey. I believe the point of the game is to explore, but there
are currently not many incentives to continue exploring. There are rumors that
you can win if you find a certain artifact. But good luck, there's billions of
stars.

~~~
bnegreve
> I believe the point of the game is to explore,

I guess the goal of the game is to reach the X at the center of the galaxy,
which requires enormous amounts of energy.

(If you can't find the X, it's because you're not at the highest level, press
backspace until you see it)

~~~
bhickey
This is correct. Spoiler:
[https://i.imgur.com/evnckgy.png](https://i.imgur.com/evnckgy.png)

------
elorant
A tutorial would be great. Played three times and was destroyed in a matter of
seconds without any idea of what I did wrong.

~~~
mholt
I agree.

I think if you're by a red thing, go away from it until its little red arrows
disappear. You can shoot missiles at it by pressing Tab to scan then M to arm
the missiles...

------
hvs
Very cool. I'm a big fan of rogue-likes, and have been thinking about
something very similar to this for awhile (I guess I'll have to change my
plans).

For those that missed it, there is a downloadable version as well:
[http://www.infiniverse-game.com/](http://www.infiniverse-game.com/)
(Interesting side note, the downloadable version was written in FreeBASIC.

------
gus_massa
A minor problem, in IE pressing F1 sends me to
[http://windows.microsoft.com/es-ar/internet-
explorer/interne...](http://windows.microsoft.com/es-ar/internet-
explorer/internet-explorer-help?ocid=ie11_win7_F1)

~~~
imdsm
I would recommend not using IE.

~~~
DrScump
Well, sure... but it happens in Chrome as well, at least on my H.P.

------
Osmose
Really neat game, and I actually appreciate it when a JS game doesn't
obfuscate it's code, partially for learning and partially for cheating. :D

------
pmontra
I can't comment on the game because I won't have time to test it on my
computer today (a summer Sunday is a little peculiar) but I recommend
providing a tablet interface: the map at the top and buttons below it. There
is plenty of space for them (pun intended). Check that they are arranged well
in both 4:3 and 16:9 screens.

------
partisan
Reminiscent of one of my favorite games of all time: Starflight. I played it
on a Sega Genesis when I was about 14 or 15. I had a huge collection of
handwritten notes by the time I was done.

I think this is a great start.

------
trampi
Any guides? Where do I get hydrogen from?

~~~
vinceguidry
I found hydrogen on gas giants. I found Radioactives on Terrestial planets on
Mountains, but each of those only gives 2K energy so they're not all that much
better than Hydrogen. Still looking for antimatter.

~~~
bazzargh
Antimatter is also only found on gas giants, it's just less common.

------
leereeves
Anything to do other than shoot missiles, run away from hostile missiles, and
search planets for resources?

~~~
sago
Trade, get resources, upgrade, fight bigger enemies. Then try to find the
artefact, which I guess is on some random planet in the galaxy, so will take a
communal effort (or, more specifically, fluke), since there appears to be
millions of stars.

There are some goods you can find to buy with your initial money, though many
(from what I've found) are too expensive.

~~~
vinceguidry
How does one interact with merchants?

~~~
busterarm
I don't think you can -- trade happens at Space Stations.

------
noddingham
Like a minimalist mixture of the old DOS games Star Flight and Star Fleet.
Brought back some nostalgia.

------
prawn
Reminds me a lot of Star Control 2, which had the added Melee mode for
battles.

~~~
personjerry
With the procedurally generated content, this game is a little bit more
generic. It really misses on all the interesting story from SC2. But it's a
good start, and if only they can figure out dynamic history generation...

------
vinceguidry
Perhaps a bug, but I found you can sell a seemingly unlimited amount of
biomass.

~~~
npongratz
A particularly profitable bug when one happens to visit those space stations
that _also_ sell antimatter. Deploy a navbeacon in the area, and unless I'm
missing something (only played about twenty minutes so far, reader beware),
the risk of depleting all one's energy should then be zero.

------
mobiuscog
Brought back memories of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek_(text_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek_\(text_game\))

------
mholt
Ah, got it: on Mac, press delete to go back up after descending.

------
kawsper
This makes me think of
[http://www.asciisector.net/](http://www.asciisector.net/)

But it is very cool to see an online version.

------
tonetheman
dear lord someone provide just a tiny bit of instructions...

~~~
delinka
<F1> is your friend ;-)

------
verusfossa
Cool, reminds me of EGATrek an old dos space sim based on the Star Trek text
game. Was really into it as a kid. Thanks for this and the nostalgia.

------
joshontheweb
This has potential. How do you buy from merchants?

------
joegyoung
How do I search the planet?

~~~
vinceguidry
You don't. Just land somewhere and wander around. You'll see Metals /
Radioactives sitting on the surface. Move over and press space to pick up.

